# Harbour Freight Generators



## tcward (Jan 13, 2013)

Anybody ever bought one of their 800-900 watt 2 stroke generators. How do you like it?


----------



## Mako22 (Jan 14, 2013)

tcward said:


> Anybody ever bought one of their 800-900 watt 2 stroke generators. How do you like it?



I buy stuff from them all the time but I try to avoid anything they have that has a motor or electricity. Their products just get poor reviews, I would spend a little more and get something better quality. Tractor Supply sells a "Champion" brand generator that is basic, affordable and reliable. Good luck.


----------



## MonroeTaco (Jan 14, 2013)

I only buy "disposable" things from them.


----------

